
It’s Time to Let Certain Animals Go Extinct - artsandsci
https://www.outsideonline.com/2176276/its-time-choose-which-animals-we-let-go-extinct
======
lordCarbonFiber
I feel like this article makes the mistake many do when trying to wrap their
minds around large numbers. The word million, when applied to the US federal
governmnet, is a rounding error. 380 million over 50 years isn't a lot, it's
essentially nothing.

We send the president down to play golf every weekend for 3 million a trip,
and you want to say 1 million on an endangered species is just way too much?

